# Buying a 2011??



## hunter14 (Oct 14, 2009)

I wanna get an Athens, heard they are making a speed bow, which would be nice, but there sppeds are already good.


----------



## 2005Ultramag (Apr 3, 2005)

I won't be looking at another new bow for some time to come.:shade:


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Will probably be getting a 2011 if the shop i shoot for wants me to shoot one


----------



## MEATHUNTER3 (Apr 3, 2010)

ur kinda hyper arent you archerykid?


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

Yep.Why do you ask?

AK13


----------



## RoughNeckJr (Mar 11, 2010)

I just bought a 2008 Commander...love it! This summer im working and im going to save up to buy a Destroyer 340 or a Monster, not sure yet, and keep the Commander for shootin critters!


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

I would like to see what Mathews comes out with but I will try my hardest to hesitate to shoot one so I'm not buying a new bow every year plus I'm getting a Z7 a week from now!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

Ignition kid said:


> I would like to see what Mathews comes out with but I will try my hardest to hesitate to shoot one so I'm not buying a new bow every year plus I'm getting a Z7 a week from now!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I don't think I'm going to buy a new bow every year either.

AK13


----------



## hunter14 (Oct 14, 2009)

Well im hoping I can find enough money to get 2 new Athens. The Athens 34 and the Athens Axcell, Axcell is a new bow and it should be coming out soon.

Man, I need to find 3 grand quick:mg:


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

No, i wont be buying one. But , as always, I am excited to see what the companies come out with this year. Its always cool to see the creativity that these companies have!


----------



## mathewsshooter9 (Apr 18, 2009)

im goin to get a mathews 11 hoping for a monster 6.5


----------



## Irish66 (Feb 11, 2007)

MEATHUNTER3 said:


> ur kinda hyper arent you archerykid?


THATS FUNNY MEATHUNTER!!!!:darkbeer:


----------



## cartman308 (Aug 12, 2006)

Depends on the cash flow. Right now, probably not .
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

If PSE comes out with something that really impresses me that is much faster than my Omen then I will consider.


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

I will be shooting a 2011 Athens eXcell for indoors.

41" ata
8 BH

325 IBO


----------



## hunter14 (Oct 14, 2009)

rodney482 said:


> I will be shooting a 2011 Athens eXcell for indoors.
> 
> 41" ata
> 8 BH
> ...


Thats what im hoping for too rodney!!! sounds like a wicked bow! just need about 2 grand for it!!


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

hunter14 said:


> Thats what im hoping for too rodney!!! sounds like a wicked bow! just need about 2 grand for it!!


MSRP will be less than half of that.

The excell will be just a little bit more expensive than the eXceed.


----------



## hunter14 (Oct 14, 2009)

rodney482 said:


> MSRP will be less than half of that.
> 
> The excell will be just a little bit more expensive than the eXceed.


I thought it would be around the 1000 mark, but then I'll need a sight, rest, arrows.


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

i will be interested to see what strother comes out with


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

anyone know about the release dates?


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

got my maxxis so the only 2011 that i would get would be a target bow, not sure what that will be yet.

Rodney, are there any athens dealers in MN that will carry the excell?


----------

